# Bird Shows and Markets



## FancyBirds (Oct 30, 2011)

I was wondering if anybody know any show or birds market near Dallas, TX where one can take at look at different birds/breeds and buy/sale some. I would appreciate if anybody knows and share the information.


----------



## old*cowboy (Nov 27, 2011)

Shawnee OK. Dec. 10


----------



## FancyBirds (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

How about western NC.


----------

